# 2x72 " belt grinder/sander



## jpfabricator (May 13, 2017)

I finally fired up the foundry a few weeks ago, and converted some Chevy 350 pistons, a few soda cans, and the lower and upper intake off a 92 Monty Carlo into some cast aluminum billets.






After some lathe time, I have 3 wheels to make a grinder.







Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (May 13, 2017)

What is the ideal SFPM for grinding both high and low carbon steel? 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall Marx (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks good so far, Jake! I just found this thread and look forward to future installments.
Unfortunately, I don't know the answer to your question about speed.


----------

